# TV/VCR/CD



## H2H1 (Sep 8, 2007)

HELLO EVERYONE, I have a vcr in the MH and I would like to take it out and install a combo cd /vcr player. which I tried to today, but the vcr only had 2 coax cable running to it plus the power cord, now there is a box that sits on top of the vcr where many wires go into. The combo player only has one connection for the coax cable plus many connections for wiring up a SR sound. any suggestion? thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2007)

RE: TV/VCR/CD

I would sugest that u get a combo switch box ,, they sell them at radio shack and at wally world,, i had to this to mine when i put in the dvd player ,, due to the fact that all the connections are now rca type


----------



## hertig (Sep 9, 2007)

Re: TV/VCR/CD

Another option is a 'RF modulator'.  You plug the audio and video out from the VCR/DVD into this gadget, and the output is RF into your selector switch.  Getting hard to find these; I found a nice, small one at Best Buy.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 10, 2007)

RE: TV/VCR/CD

Thanks 730, I will see if I can pick one when I go into Monday. I don't like to go into town that much rather stay in the country if you know what I mean.  Hollis


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 10, 2007)

Re: TV/VCR/CD

thanks John, do you think radio shack might have RF modulator? like I told 730  I might go into towm Monday and go looking for something to make it work. Thanks for all your replies. I read them all everyday very helpful. I guess I have to much time on my hand need to get out and travel more. anyway GB, Hollis


----------



## hertig (Sep 10, 2007)

Re: TV/VCR/CD

No they don't, that was the first place I looked.  Best Buy was where I got mine; I've since seen them other places (don't know where exactly, but likely 1 or more of Home Depot, Lowes, Wal Mart or Target).


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Re: TV/VCR/CD

thanks John, I was going into town today and heading to Lowes. I will look and see if they what I need. I see in the forum that C Nash went to a rv show this passed weekend. I am planning on going to Atlanta RV show this weekend, last year it was big this is bigger. anyway thanks for your help.
Hollis


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 18, 2007)

Re: TV/VCR/CD

HELLO EVERYONE, I got the combo  VCR/CD to work last night. All along it was a lose connection in one of the coaxial cable. I re connected it to the wire plug it in turn on the TV  to the correct channel and watched the movie RV with Robin Williams, boy what a great movie laugh my rear end off. It brought back memories when I first started out camping. this movie is a hoot But I would like to thanks everyone for their valuable input.


----------



## Angrard (Jan 15, 2013)

H2H1;33364 said:
			
		

> HELLO EVERYONE, I got the combo  VCR/CD to work last night. All along it was a lose connection in one of the coaxial cable. I re connected it to the wire plug it in turn on the TV  to the correct car dvd players channel and watched the movie RV with Robin Williams, boy what a great movie laugh my rear end off. It brought back memories when I first started out camping. this movie is a hoot But I would like to thanks everyone for their valuable input.



I have faced same problem with my dvd player and it took me several days to solve it as I did not consulted any forum member


----------



## Angrard (Jan 15, 2013)

H2H1;33364 said:
			
		

> HELLO EVERYONE, I got the combo  VCR/CD to work last night. All along it was a lose connection in one of the coaxial cable. I re connected it to the wire plug it in turn on the TV  to the correct channel and watched the movie RV with Robin Williams, boy what a great movie laugh my rear end off. It brought back memories when I first started out camping. this movie is a hoot But I would like to thanks everyone for their valuable input.



I have faced same problem with my dvd player and it took me several days to solve it as I did not consulted any forum member


----------



## C Nash (Jan 15, 2013)

Well Hollis that was 2007!! You got it yet?


----------



## chag67 (Jan 21, 2013)

I ran into this problem with my older bus. My solution (for me) was to scrap the junction box entirely. This was easy for me since I haven't had cable or dish in over 3 years.
I have mounted my new 27" iMac desktop in the corner of the bedroom. I watch movies and television on it through the internet. I also have a backup hard drive with over 800+ movies on it. I do not use the front television at all. Anyone want a 25 inch CRT television? lol


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 21, 2013)

well to answer the questions,,,NO I have not done anything yet. I don't know if you have ESP Nash, but I was talking to Maria about 1 hour ago about calling Ken and see what he would charge me for a stationry new SATELITE and for Brian to install it this coming April


----------

